# MTB: Nassahegan, Burlington, CT - Sunday, 6/29



## MR. evil (Jun 23, 2008)

Is anyone up for a ride next Sunday? If so where?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd like to do a ride.  I'm not sure what my plans are exactly yet though.  I may not be able to go at all, or I may only have the afternoon available, or I might be able to make a morning ride.  What I'm saying is don't make any plans around my schedule, but if it works out I'll join whatever ride you guys plan.


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'd like to do a ride.  I'm not sure what my plans are exactly yet though.  I may not be able to go at all, or I may only have the afternoon available, or I might be able to make a morning ride.  What I'm saying is don't make any plans around my schedule, but if it works out I'll join whatever ride you guys plan.



I'm in the same boat. I think I really want to spend some time riding Nass the next few weeks. I need to get a good handle on the trail network somewhere so if/when I need to head out solo, I can just ride and Nassahegan is by far the closest. The last few rides I've been just following you guys and really have no understanding of the routes we took either at the WH Rez or Nepaug.

Pretty sure Johnny and Steve are away this weekend. I can see a mid to late afternoon ride at Nass on Sunday being the most likely; maybe morning though. Gotta see what pans out.


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

Question: what's up with the video icon on this thread..? :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm in the same boat. I think I really want to spend some time riding Nass the next few weeks. I need to get a good handle on the trail network somewhere so if/when I need to head out solo, I can just ride and Nassahegan is by far the closest. The last few rides I've been just following you guys and really have no understanding of the routes we took either at the WH Rez or Nepaug.
> .



I would be down for a ride at Nass this weekend. By the you guys should have some what of a handle on the trails with a couple of rides under your belt.


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I would be down for a ride at Nass this weekend. By the you guys should have some what of a handle on the trails with a couple of rides under your belt.



We're definitely going to have to head to Mass sometime this summer given all the traveling you're doing. I probably won't know about scheduling until sometime on Saturday. There's a lot on the docket this weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Question: what's up with the video icon on this thread..? :lol:



Must have been because I copied the first post from the WH Res TR.


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Must have been because I copied the first post from the WH Res TR.



You're dangerous with those mod capabilities.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> We're definitely going to have to head to Mass sometime this summer given all the traveling you're doing. I probably won't know about scheduling until sometime on Saturday. There's a lot on the docket this weekend.




Yes, yes you do.  Where do you live Tim?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> You're dangerous with those mod capabilities.



Yes I am.  At least I fixed my mistake...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> We're definitely going to have to head to Mass sometime this summer given all the traveling you're doing.



Yeah, we'll definitely have to make a few trips up that way.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 24, 2008)

Jonny is definately out hes up in vt....Im on the fence right now...have some work related issues that may require me to work sunday or at least part of the day.... i should know towards the end of the week.


steve


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2008)

I might be at the beach Sunday, but will see later in the week what the weather is and make the call.

Has someone called a place and time yet?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 24, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yes, yes you do.  Where do you live Tim?




I live in Westfield (exit 3 off the pike). But there isn't anyhting close to me that is worthy of people driving a long way. I have some fun stuff very close, but pretty short rides to travel for. If everyone wanted to drive a bit further, then I could arrange one of two very sweet rides in the Northampton area. They are called Batchlor Street, or Earls woods. But I think these should be end of summer / earlt fall rides when some of you guys have some more miles under your belt and can really enjoy them.


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> But I think these should be end of summer / earlt fall rides when some of you guys have some more miles under your belt and can really enjoy them.



Translation: You all suck. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2008)

We all can sit here and talk a good game though!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm out for the morning ride, but will probably be able to do and afternoon/evening ride.


----------



## Greg (Jun 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'm out for the morning ride, but will probably be able to do and afternoon/evening ride.



PM might work for me. I think I'm sticking local at Nass.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 25, 2008)

yea mornings out for me...thinking of doing the top ridge of meriden...anyone??

steve


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2008)

powhunter said:


> yea mornings out for me...thinking of doing the top ridge of meriden...anyone??
> 
> steve



What time you looking to do that? Remember they close the gate I think around 4.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 25, 2008)

I can have my girlfriend just drop us off at the top...and leave my car at the bottom.....friend of mine might go too


steve


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2008)

Bike ready? What did they find wrong with it


----------



## powhunter (Jun 25, 2008)

pick it up tomorrow....definately doing the rear derailer...told em to check the front and replace it if needed.....and  tighten everything up....hopefully nothing more...hey tim is brian taking those wheels??

steve


----------



## Greg (Jun 25, 2008)

Steve - join us at Nass. I'll probably try to aim for like 3:30 or so if I can pull it off.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 25, 2008)

sure ill go anywhere as long as its after 1......jeff ya down for this....tim?

steve


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2008)

Yea, later afternoon will be better. After tomorrows ride there we should have a good handle on a loop.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Yea, later afternoon will be better. After tomorrows ride there we should have a good handle on a loop.



That loop will be too short if we're starting earlier.  We'll have to step it up to this loop instead:

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=213
http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=213&w=0


----------



## Greg (Jun 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That loop will be too short if we're starting earlier.  We'll have to step it up to this loop instead:
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=213
> http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=213&w=0



Cool. Planning on riding into Tuesday then, eh?

Seriously, I wouldn't mind doing that nice little loop we finished with last night, then hit the bigger loop and then maybe even do a little cool-down on the warm-up loop. That should be good for 3 hours.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That loop will be too short if we're starting earlier.  We'll have to step it up to this loop instead:
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=213
> http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=213&w=0



Greg better get the GPS on order then cause we will never find our way around that loop using the maps/topo


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Greg better get the GPS on order then cause we will never find our way around that loop using the maps/topo



:lol: Good point. 

I will do that loop someday...


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :lol: Good point.
> 
> I will do that loop someday...



I am up for that.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2008)

With our track record of covering 5 miles in roughly 2 hours that ride should take us about 12 hours, 15 tubes and 2 deraileurs to complete!


----------



## Greg (Jun 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> With our track record of covering 5 miles in roughly 2 hours that ride should take us about 12 hours, 15 tubes and 2 deraileurs to complete!



I'll be sure to get nice and hammered the night before too.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll be sure to get nice and hammered the night before too.



 Knew I forgot something


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am up for that.



Sweet.  Maybe by the end of the summer I'll have enough endurance built up to actually do the ride.  For all I know I do now, I've just never done anything nearly that long before.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> With our track record of covering 5 miles in roughly 2 hours that ride should take us about 12 hours, 15 tubes and 2 deraileurs to complete!



Good point I better stock up on tubes.  I'll just have to be sure not to get those DH tubes like I tried to use last night...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Good point I better stock up on tubes.  I'll just have to be sure not to get those DH tubes like I tried to use last night...



I don't think you really needed the tire with that tube:smile:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Good point I better stock up on tubes.  I'll just have to be sure not to get those DH tubes like I tried to use last night...




Did you go out an get some DH tubes? They may not come small enough for your tires. If they do you will have to find them online. The smallest I have been able to find them is 2.25, which is what my tires are. Having an XC bike I would bet your tires are not that wide


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Did you go out an get some DH tubes? They may not come small enough for your tires. If they do you will have to find them online. The smallest I have been able to find them is 2.25, which is what my tires are. Having an XC bike I would bet your tires are not that wide



You are correct.  I went to the LBS and asked for a DH tube, without even looking at the size (turns out to be something like 2.4-2.75).  As you guessed I had a real hard time when I tried to stuff it in my 2.0 tire anyway...


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You are correct.  I went to the LBS and asked for a DH tube, without even looking at the size (turns out to be something like 2.4-2.75).  As you guessed I had a real hard time when I tried to stuff it in my 2.0 tire anyway...



all these flats everyone has had over the past few rides is pushing me towards converting my existing wheels to tubless with STANS


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> all these flats everyone has had over the past few rides is pushing me towards converting my existing wheels to tubless with STANS



You and me both...


----------



## Marc (Jun 25, 2008)

Or just not ride on tires that are more than 8 years old.  That works too.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2008)

Marc said:


> Or just not ride on tires that are more than 8 years old.  That works too.


My tires are not 8 years old and I still get pinch flats...


----------



## powhunter (Jun 27, 2008)

my friend kenny is going...hes pretty good like me...:dunce:    we  can be anywhere by 3...so where are we going???

roll call


powhunter
kenny


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 27, 2008)

powhunter
kenny
o3jeff

Someone needs to call out a time.


----------



## Greg (Jun 27, 2008)

3 - 3:30 pm could work for me. Not a def yet, but I hope to pull it off. I'll know more tomorrow. My vote is Nassahegan. I love that place.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 27, 2008)

I am on the fence. Not really sure I want to ride that late. I prefer to ride early so I have the rest of the day to do things and or relax. It is also supposed to be pretty hot this weekend. I mat just get out local early in the morning to beat the heat. But who knows, I may end up joing you guys


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> 3 - 3:30 pm could work for me. Not a def yet, but I hope to pull it off. I'll know more tomorrow. My vote is Nassahegan. I love that place.



You better pull it off since I wasn't really paying attention to the route cause I was to busy pedaling my butt off trying to keep sight of you guys.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm about 80% in here for 3 pm. Nassahegan? The standard loop or do you want to explore the Sessions area? Let's pray the rain holds off.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Pretty sure Johnny and Steve are away this weekend.



romantic get away?


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> romantic get away?



You coming, punk?


----------



## powhunter (Jun 28, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> romantic get away?




Yea if I was a homo he'd be the man....he aint got no love handles..but I could just hold on to his hairy back



steve


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Yea if I was a homo he'd be the man....he aint got no love handles..but I could just hold on to his hairy back
> 
> 
> 
> steve



Sounds like you're fixin' for him to be the bitch, not the man...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2008)

I should be there. We're thinking 3ish at Nassahegan??  That works for me, I wouldn't be able to do an early ride this week anyway.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 28, 2008)

ok cool........3 at the soccer fields

steve


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2008)

powhunter said:


> ok cool........3 at the soccer fields
> 
> steve



We've been meeting at Lamson Corner lately:

http://crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=9

3 pm. What route do you guys want to do? Sorry Tim that we sort of commandeered your thread...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> We've been meeting at Lamson Corner lately:
> 
> http://crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=9



Yup, Lamson's seems to be the spot to meet, but I wouldn't mind trying some stuff off of the soccer fields too.



Greg said:


> 3 pm. What route do you guys want to do?



http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=213

Seriously, while I like that loop that we've been doing I wouldn't mind trying some new stuff, either from Lamson or the soccer fields.  We'll have more time so I'm up for a longer ride too.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2008)

Something in this area??

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=368

Or a shorter variation?

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=209


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Or a shorter variation?
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=209



I vote for the shorty. Better for a hot day and not as far out if the weather turns. Can you print it out and take it along? My desktop with the printer is on the blink. I'll bring the GPS. At least we ready know the first mile or so...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Something in this area??
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=368
> 
> ...



I'm in for either of those. Knowing our map skills it will be a variation between the two.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 28, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'm in for either of those. Knowing our map skills it will be a variation between the two.



I was in the army..ill bring my compass

steve


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> I vote for the shorty. Better for a hot day and not as far out if the weather turns. Can you print it out and take it along? My desktop with the printer is on the blink. I'll bring the GPS. At least we ready know the first mile or so...



I'll see what I can do, we don't currently have a printer hooked up to the network (or this computer) so I'll have to figure something out.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 28, 2008)

jonnypoach just called me hes in...

powhunter
kenny pows friend
jonnypoach
greg
bivert
o3jeff
tim????

looking good hope the weather is decent

steve


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 28, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Tim???
> 
> 
> steve



Still not sure. Its later than I would like and also going to be pretty hot an nasty bu 3:00. I am thinking about getting a ride in much earlier. But who knows, I really want to ride at Nass.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Still not sure. Its later than I would like and also going to be pretty hot an nasty bu 3:00. I am thinking about getting a ride in much earlier. But who knows, I really want to ride at Nass.



Time to man up.

The only concern I have is T-storms.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Time to man up.
> 
> The only concern I have is T-storms.



Well that would make me the only man on the ride now wouldn't it.

With the heat, you will be begging for T-storms about an hour in.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2008)

Look at that, Johnny is coming back early to ride with us.

I thought of him today when I was at the town dump and they had 3 or 4 bikes sitting off to the side, there might have been a good upgrade for him.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Well that would make me the only man on the ride now wouldn't it.
> 
> With the heat, you will be begging for T-storms about an hour in.



Uhm......yeah.

Let's not forgot that I pushed through a truly brutal hangover to ride last week. A little heat and humidity doesn't scare me.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm out for this afternoon, my plans changed and I can't squeeze it in.


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2008)

Bummer, Jeff.

powhunter
kenny pows friend
jonnypoach
greg
bivert


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'll see what I can do, we don't currently have a printer hooked up to the network (or this computer) so I'll have to figure something out.



I managed to get my desktop on the network long enough to be able to get this map printed. I'll bring two copies along.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 29, 2008)

I just got back from an 11 mile ride, it is brutal out there! Its not to hot, but the air quality makes it pretty hard to breath. Climbs were the worst. Even my riding partner, who is a MUCH stronger rider than I am was having issues. This may sound strange, but I ussually weight myself before a ride in hot weather and after. It lets me know how much water weight I have lost and guage hydration levels. I lost 5lbs of water weight during todays ride.

Make sure you drink alot before the ride
Bring alot of water & some snacks
Drink frequently to stay hydrated
Don't over do it.


PS - tested out the new seat post on some technical stuff....It rocks! It really makes a huge difference.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> I managed to get my desktop on the network long enough to be able to get this map printed. I'll bring two copies along.



Cool, since I forgot all about it. 

I'm still planning on being there, but I'll be on the HT since I broke a spoke on the FS.


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks like rain is almost a definite.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 29, 2008)

Change of plans guys, I'm out.  Sorry.

See ya on Tuesday!


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2008)

Thunderstorm rolling through right now. We're going to push this off until 6 pm. So far, powhunter, johnnypoach and I plan to meet at Lamson's then.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2008)

I might be able to make the 6 start. Just trying to finish some projects around the house right now.


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2008)

Just has a 2 foot diameter oak tree come down in the back yard. :-o The rest of the yard is littered with leaves and branches. Winds were incredible and we had huge hail. It was over in 10 minutes. Crazy!


----------



## powhunter (Jun 29, 2008)

wow thats crazy....getting real dark here now.....once that big mass of storms moves on by we should be good

steve


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2008)

And it has just started pouring.


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2008)

Time to buy a chainsaw.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Time to buy a chainsaw.



What you end up with damage? We just got heavy rain, no wind.  Stopped now and sun is just about out.


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2008)

An oak was struck by lighting. We watched the top third rip off. It must have then traveled to the base of the tree and then the wind blew the rest of it over. It's about 18-20" in diameter at least. We didn't notice the lightning hit it, but the base of it is all charred. There's also a carpenter ant nest at the base which must have weakened it a lot too.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> An oak was struck by lighting. We watched the top third rip off. It must have then traveled to the base of the tree and then the wind blew the rest of it over. It's about 18-20" in diameter at least. We didn't notice the lightning hit it, but the base of it is all charred. There's also a carpenter ant nest at the base which must have weakened it a lot too.



That sucks!

what you should do now is cut off a large 3 or 4 foot long peice of the tree and use it to practice getting your bike over.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 29, 2008)

me and jp are heading out there now...little warmup ride but we will be back in the lot at 6

steve


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm looking like 6:15 at this point...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 29, 2008)

Not gonna make 6:00 either.  Have a good ride guys!



MR. evil said:


> what you should do now is cut off a large 3 or 4 foot long peice of the tree and use it to practice getting your bike over.



Now you're talking!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm out again, really want to go but still need to finish up a few things.

Have fun.


----------

